# Dutch Oven - to LeCreuset or not!



## alterwisser (Apr 26, 2015)

Looking to buy a nice sized Dutch oven. The LC seems to be the thing to buy, but wondering if there are better/cheaper/equal alternatives out there. 

Size at least 5.5 quarts


----------



## _PixelNinja (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't know how they are priced in the US, but Staub is a nice, usually cheaper, alternative to Le Creuset.


----------



## jeeptrash (Apr 26, 2015)

I've been using a Lodge cast enamel for the last six months without any troubles. Used it for the usual soups and stews and also bake bread a couple times a week with it. Solid performance for the price.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000N501BK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Lizzardborn (Apr 26, 2015)

Ikea enameled ones can take a lot of abuse.


----------



## Bikeman (Apr 26, 2015)

You really can't go wrong with either LeCreuset or Staub. I have various sizes of both brands and I like them all. Last year I found a few Staub's that I bought at a blow out clearance sale @ William Sonoma for $60 each, they were discontinuing the dark green enamel Dutch Ovens and skillets. BB


----------



## daveb (Apr 26, 2015)

Le C and Staub certainly own the high end market, both excellent products. My preference is the Le C (own and use both) but I'll not turn down a good deal on a Staub if I'm looking for something in particular. When Staub drops a color from it's line they go on stupid discounts at Cutlery and More, WS and all the other usual suspects.

I've used Staub and Lodge side by side many, to many, times in the hobby/job and the Lodge burns on the bottom quicker (every time it's used) and is more difficult to clean. And not near as purty. 

Was surprised by liking the Mario Batali line of Dutch Ovens. Usually celebrity stuff is crap but this weighs in about the same as Le C and Staub, performs well, cleans well. Of course there is the orange... 

If you run the search "site:kitchenknifeforums.com le creuset" you'll find some interesting reading. Not the first time the question has come up.


----------



## brianh (Apr 26, 2015)

I've used a Lodge for years and it's ok. Like daveb said, it does tend to scorch on the bottom.


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 26, 2015)

Just make sure that whatever you pick, the interior enamel is light colored. otherwise it gets difficult to check how your fond is doing. 

Also, it is possible to purchase the oven safe metal handles from LC that can screw into other brands that might make a decent pot, but come with cheap plastic handles. 

I love my LC but got it at a serious discount from an LC outlet. I have a relative that has a martha Stewart dutch oven which I've used to make a bolognese and a braised chicken dish - worked just fine, to be honest.

I say go LC or Staub if you can find a good deal, and lodge or even a celeb brand if you can find one with a light colored interior and a replacement handle if necessary.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 26, 2015)

I have Staub and they actually confirm that the glazing is lead/cadmium free, this is important for me but others may not care. I like the matte black personally and the option of the accessory handles. Staub is now part of the Henckles group so it goes well with my Demeyere Atlantis/ProLine and other Zwilling products. If it's good enough for Paul Bocuse it's good enough for me


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 26, 2015)

i'm a fan of vintage copco or dansk enamel cast iron dutch ovens. You can often times get really good deals on ebay.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a LeCreuset dutch oven that had a 50 cent size chunk of the enamel in the center of the bottom come off for some reason. No idea why, one day it was there and the next it was gone. I contacted the company about their warranty and was given a very hostile reply. They wanted the original sales receipt (it was a gift) and the oven sent back to them for inspection to see if it was defective but they made it pretty plain they were going to call any damage "abuse of the product." Never sent it back as it didn't seem worth the postage on that much weight. I would stick with Lodge myself.


----------



## alterwisser (Apr 27, 2015)

I can get the 5.5 quarts for $190 right now, LC... What do you think?


----------



## daveb (Apr 27, 2015)

Like white on rice.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 27, 2015)

like stink on poop!


my brother is not a fan of martha stewart. so naturally i sought out her enamel dutch oven and gifted it to him. his stew kung-fu has vastly improved. i looked in on the pot, and despite some abuse, it is still wonderful in condition.

my LC looks bad..really bad. baking bread is not friendly to the creamy white interior..but the bright side? i now dont give a crap about it visually. it is my deep fry pot and bread baker!!

(deep fry can make the outside look like ass as well)


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 28, 2015)

I picked up an 8 quart oval LC at Costco about five years ago at Costco. I replaced the knob on the lid with a SS version (Amazon) for baking bread, No real issues although I do use parchment. I just scrub it with BKF and a scotch brite. Mine has plenty of surface scratches etc so it's not pretty but not fugly either.
I can't imagine being with out either a LC or Staub Dutch oven. Mine gets a lot of use.

Dave


----------



## alterwisser (Apr 28, 2015)

Duckfat said:


> I picked up an 8 quart oval LC at Costco about five years ago at Costco. I replaced the knob on the lid with a SS version (Amazon) for baking bread, No real issues although I do use parchment. I just scrub it with BKF and a scotch brite. Mine has plenty of surface scratches etc so it's not pretty but not fugly either.
> I can't imagine being with out either a LC or Staub Dutch oven. Mine gets a lot of use.
> 
> Dave



Would you go with the 8 over the 5.5? I guess bigger doesn't hurt, right?


----------



## daveb (Apr 28, 2015)

Both. Of course. And you need at least one oval....


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 28, 2015)

When I bought mine I really wanted the 5.5 round. Costco had the 8 qt oval for $160 so it was a no brainer. Now I really like the oval and yes the extra size is nice when making stew, Jambalaya etc. There's just more cooking surface but of course it's heavier and takes more storage space. I wouldn't turn down either one and as the others said if you are not set on a color you can get some great deals if you are patient. 

Dave


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 28, 2015)

my 5.5 is on the border of being too small.

and i only really cook for my wife and i. but if i am going to go to all the effort of a braised dish, i like to make a lot. i'd argue that the leftovers are better anyways.

i do a turkey drumstick mole braise that uses up the real estate in the pot quick. i've learned to get pretty creative by "shingling" the food. one size bigger would be very useful for me. not so sure i would need an oval.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 28, 2015)

I have one oval Staub (think it's 6-7qt) which is nice for larger whole chickens or other things which have some length to them, when I use a round (4.5qt?) one it can be a tad too short in terms of length. I picked up a 13+qt round one on sale and have yet to use that beast, but am trying to think of an excuse to do so, it's almost too big.


----------



## alterwisser (May 21, 2015)

Update: I bought a 9 quart, top of the line LC (with the wide angles and heat proof knob up to 500F)... It is yellow, but who cares?! Paid about $230 for it... That's AbOut 50% off retail, me thinks!


----------



## gic (May 21, 2015)

where did you get it that cheaply/


----------



## daveb (May 21, 2015)

What's wrong with yellow? It's one of my favorites, along with blue, red, fire, etc. At least they don't call it marigold or goldenrod...


----------



## harlock0083 (May 21, 2015)

alterwisser said:


> Update: I bought a 9 quart, top of the line LC (with the wide angles and heat proof knob up to 500F)... It is yellow, but who cares?! Paid about $230 for it... That's AbOut 50% off retail, me thinks!



Was it a deal at Tuesday morning? Yellow is cool, food won't taste any different with a different color anyway.


----------



## alterwisser (May 21, 2015)

gic said:


> where did you get it that cheaply/



Got it at a LC outlet in NJ. Was 40% off, got a coupon on top of that... Sweet deal!


----------



## alterwisser (May 21, 2015)

daveb said:


> What's wrong with yellow? It's one of my favorites, along with blue, red, fire, etc. At least they don't call it marigold or goldenrod...



Nothing wrong! As long as it's not pink...


----------



## chiffonodd (May 21, 2015)

alterwisser said:


> Got it at a LC outlet in NJ. Was 40% off, got a coupon on top of that... Sweet deal!



I got mine super cheap at an LC outlet too - best deal ever


----------



## alterwisser (May 22, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> I got mine super cheap at an LC outlet too - best deal ever



Mine just got a "little brother" for free... Mom in law saw it, and was like "oh, I have a small one in Orange, never use it... Want it?"... 

Hell yeah! Turns out my wife's cousin used to work for LC in Spain and took care of the family. Well, apparently not EVERYONE in the family LOL


----------



## chinacats (Jan 3, 2016)

:zombiegrave: I know but quick question. I just got my first LC and the knob is Phenolic(?)...the owners manual says it is good to 375f while online it says 485f. I want to use it to bake bread and the two I currently use for bread baking (Staub and Lodge) both have metal handles. Do I need to replace the handle? If I only saw the 485 I probably wouldn't worry about it, but figure the owners manual should be correct?

One other thing mentioned in the owners manual that was a bit confusing (other than me reading directions) was that it said to not heat it dry. While I know this on the stovetop it did not specify and I usually heat the dry pan in the oven as it comes up to temp...is this going to be a problem?

Cheers


----------



## gic (Jan 3, 2016)

Go to home depot and buy a cheap decorative cast iron handle with the same size screw, paying for the LC handle is a lot of $$ for nothing really..


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 3, 2016)

As an alternative to an inexpensive cast iron knob, a genuine Le Creuset stainless steel knob is only $17 at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006PE3R0K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## gic (Jan 3, 2016)

Well this one is $2.97 and looks pretty cool, no? 






http://www.homedepot.com/p/Liberty-...all-Birdcage-Oval-Knob-PN0528H-FB-C/204144093


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 3, 2016)

gic said:


> Well this one is $2.97 and looks pretty cool, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad at all. How does the finish hold up in the oven?


----------



## gic (Jan 3, 2016)

Not sure but forged iron should hold up pretty well, unless it is painted with some crappy black paint of course as opposed to plain black steel 

Mine is a more tradiitonal cast iron but they don't seem to sell the cast iron ones anymore


----------



## daveb (Jan 3, 2016)

Le C offers two different knobs. The phen and a metal one that is rated much higher. After market as suggested above should also work - though if you've paid 300+ for the Le C, saving a couple bucks on a handle is up to you.



That said I've had my phen knobs in at 400F many times with no adverse effect.

The "dry" caution prob relates to putting it on the stovetop to heat and forgetting about it. It would give them an out out on frivolous warranty claims.


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 3, 2016)

I didn't know the knob wasn't supposed to get too hot. I make bread in my Le Crueset all the time at high heat and haven't noticed any thing odd. I preheat it dry at 500 degrees too.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 3, 2016)

gic said:


> Well this one is $2.97 and looks pretty cool, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoinestly, how could you even consider something like that? At a minimum it should be forged by Will Catchside and made from a nice twisted damascus pattern (hint, hint Will)


----------



## bkultra (Jan 3, 2016)

You would need to replace the knob and I agree that you can easily do this with a trip to Home Depot.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 3, 2016)

Chuckles said:


> I didn't know the knob wasn't supposed to get too hot. I make bread in my Le Crueset all the time at high heat and haven't noticed any thing odd. I preheat it dry at 500 degrees too.



Thanks, I kind of figured that it would work fine. That said, I've probably inhaled enough toxic substances over the years (most by choice:laugh that I should wind up replacing it...actually my concern was that if it started to melt that it could be on the inside because of the screw and then it may be a ***** to remove?

Likely make a trip to the local HD/Lowes in the next few days, thanks for all the input. 

BTW, curious why Staub and Lodge use metal and LC comes with plastic (guessing that is what phenonlic means:scratchhead by default? Either way, the pots seem very nice but only one is large enough to bake bread.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 3, 2016)

chinacats said:


> BTW, curious why Staub and Lodge use metal and LC comes with plastic (guessing that is what phenonlic means:scratchhead by default?



Not sure why the different manufacturers use different materials by default; perhaps cost, safety (probably has different thermal emissivity than the metal ones so if you accidentally grab it) or aesthetics (the black contrasts well with the LC colors). My Staub has the brass knobs as they're the matte black and not glossy (if they're good enough for Paul Bocuse they're good enough for me). Personally I'm thinking of replacing one of them with the decorative stainless knobs (chicken, cow, fish, snail, rabbit, etc.)


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 4, 2016)

Let's see here. You paid how much for your LC dutch oven???? Plenty. I know this because I have five different sizes. Now you want to skimp by putting on an ugly arse HD knob to save a few bucks. Isn't this the same group of people that will spend similar money on a knife with a perfectly good handle and then spend another $150 or so to have a custom handle installed? I wouldn't think twice about getting the LC ss knob versus that HD one. Like Chuckles said and I'll add my name to this too. I've used my LC in hot ovens without any problems for 15 or so years. My knobs have reached a kind of "dry looking" stage, but have been that way for a long time. I don't know if you noticed, but the phenolic knobs cost about the same as the ss knobs.


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 4, 2016)

I spent the 15 dollars for the ss knob for my LC and I don't have to think about it ever again.

Then again, I've only bought Staub the last many years which come with it as standard.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jan 4, 2016)

This is what you need if you're looking to upgrade the knobs:
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/staub-animal-knobs/


----------



## USC 2012 (Jan 4, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> This is what you need if you're looking to upgrade the knobs:
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/staub-animal-knobs/



+1


----------



## chinacats (Jan 4, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Not sure why the different manufacturers use different materials by default; perhaps cost, safety (probably has different thermal emissivity than the metal ones so if you accidentally grab it) or aesthetics (the black contrasts well with the LC colors). My Staub has the brass knobs as they're the matte black and not glossy (if they're good enough for Paul Bocuse they're good enough for me). Personally I'm thinking of replacing one of them with the decorative stainless knobs (chicken, cow, fish, snail, rabbit, etc.)



I got one of the black ones myself...and definitely think it's cool. But, for full disclosure I only purchase pos (pots on sale) so the colors tend to be a bit more random/fun.

New lineup is 7 qt oval Staub, 3.5 qt round, 3.5 qt oval and 2 qt round LC. These are my new additions...have a few Fontignacs (5 and 6.5 rounds) and a round Lodge (6 qt)...and a really cool Descoware (1 qt) so hoping I should be set for a while on French ovens. :biggrin:

edit...crap, I just realized by re-reading that I'm missing a 4 or 4.5 qt :lol2:








99Limited said:


> Let's see here. You paid how much for your LC dutch oven???? Plenty. I know this because I have five different sizes. Now you want to skimp by putting on an ugly arse HD knob to save a few bucks. Isn't this the same group of people that will spend similar money on a knife with a perfectly good handle and then spend another $150 or so to have a custom handle installed? I wouldn't think twice about getting the LC ss knob versus that HD one. Like Chuckles said and I'll add my name to this too. I've used my LC in hot ovens without any problems for 15 or so years. My knobs have reached a kind of "dry looking" stage, but have been that way for a long time. I don't know if you noticed, but the phenolic knobs cost about the same as the ss knobs.





DamageInc said:


> I spent the 15 dollars for the ss knob for my LC and I don't have to think about it ever again.
> 
> Then again, I've only bought Staub the last many years which come with it as standard.



As stated, I don't exactly have full price in these, but yes they are all still rather expensive pots even on sale. That said, I feel shamed enough to buy the stainless handle for the 3.5 round which I plan on using for bread :O. Once put in terms of knife handles it all makes sense. :knight:



MAS4T0 said:


> This is what you need if you're looking to upgrade the knobs:
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/staub-animal-knobs/



:doublethumbsup: Awesome and agreed--will have a pig on my Staub before long--unless of course they are interchangeable between brands? :idea2:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 4, 2016)

For why it's worth, I bought a turned solid SS knob at Lee Valley and am making a lid for a wok with a big inverted SS bowl, but in fairness the wok cost less than the replacement LC knob. 



chinacats said:


> I got one of the black ones myself...and definitely think it's cool. But, for full disclosure I only purchase pos (pots on sale) so the colors tend to be a bit more random/fun.
> 
> New lineup is 7 qt oval Staub:
> 
> ...



I think we have the same oval Staub, really like this one. I'll have to do a family photo at some point. 




MAS4T0 said:


> This is what you need if you're looking to upgrade the knobs:
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/staub-animal-knobs/



They also have a cow and a rabbit knob listed in Canada, could turn my kitchen into a barn lol.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jan 5, 2016)

tjangula said:


> They also have a cow and a rabbit knob listed in Canada, could turn my kitchen into a barn lol.



That would be awesome!

For some reason I can't find any of the knobs for sale in Europe...


----------



## chinacats (Jan 5, 2016)

tjangula said:


> They also have a cow and a rabbit knob listed in Canada, could turn my kitchen into a barn lol.



Any links by chance? Might not be worth it once shipping is considered but it's worth a look.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 5, 2016)

Ive ordered from here before:
http://www.williamsfoodequipment.com/staub-miscellaneous

For some reason they don't have the snail one listed, but you can find it at the Zwilling.ca site (where they don't have the cow listed):
http://www.zwilling.ca/staub/cookware/cast-iron-cookware/accessories


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 5, 2016)

One of my Staubs came with the rooster knob. I think the cow knob would be cool for the larger DOs because it's a bit beefier for the heavier lids.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 5, 2016)

I know Staub offers the rooster on some oval DOs by default; think they sell them as "coq au vin" or something. I got a larger oval DO so it didn't come with, although it is tempting to upgrade.


----------

